# comment faites-vous pour enlever des tâches sur l'ibook?



## emmab (29 Mai 2003)

bonjour, je suis nouvelle sur le forum, et j'aurais besoin de vous , car
je n'ose utiliser aucun produit afin de retirer

1/ des tâches (petites) de stylo bic autour du clavier

2/ du typex sur la coque

Merci pour votre aide, mon ibook est tout laid!


----------



## nantucket (29 Mai 2003)

Salut et soit la bienvenue sur le forum !

Pour le tipex, tu peux simplement gratter avec un ongle, mais fais attention à la poussière que cela va créer.

Pour le stilo, tu peux essayer de tremper un coton-tige dans du dissolvant non-gras et SANS ACETONE pour enlever les petites tâches (tu dois surement avoir ça chez toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). 

Voilà !

A bientôt !


----------



## emmab (29 Mai 2003)

merci beaucoup de ta réponse!

mais aurais-tu un nom de dissolvant non gras+sans acétone stp?
car j'ai trop peur d'abîmer mon ibook!

Merci encore!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par emmab:</font><hr /> * bonjour, je suis nouvelle sur le forum, et j'aurais besoin de vous , car
je n'ose utiliser aucun produit afin de retirer

1/ des tâches (petites) de stylo bic autour du clavier

2/ du typex sur la coque

Merci pour votre aide, mon ibook est tout laid! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

d'habitude, on retrouve plutot des traces de chocolat, faite par inavertance...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mais la du blanco, et du stylo bille, tu n'y est pas allé de mains mortes....


----------



## Onra (2 Juin 2003)

Il faut toujours y aller par ordre dans l'application des produits : du moins agressfis au plus agressifs. Si un produit ne marche pas, il faut en essayer un autre plsu agressifs, par pallier successifs.

Sinon, moi je commencerai par essayer  de nettoyer les traces de stylo avec un peu de produit à vitre sur un chiffon doux. On ne sait jamais, si ça marche, pas la peine d'aller plus loin. Si ça ne marche pas, l'alcool à bruler, toujours sur un chiffon doux, peut s'avérer efficace...


----------

